# What Live Fish Are Best?



## bguthmiller (Jan 25, 2008)

I was wondering what live fish to feed my 3-4 inch rb piranhas?


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

None if you want live try night crawlers very high in protien


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

you could do live ghost shrimp too, but stay clear of feeder fish. Some do it, but it can be risky. They are your fish, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Cray fish, worms, crickets....... they are all pretty safe and give a good show.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> Cray fish, worms, crickets....... they are all pretty safe and give a good show.


do u take the claws off the crawfish or leave em on?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

For 3-4 inch rbp i would leave them on. But there is always that risk of the crayfish defending itself so its up to you. In my experience i have noticed that the Rbp's attacks are too fast for the crayfish to even react so if it were me i would just leave them on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Feeding live crayfish and shrimp carries a similar risk of introducing diseases and parasites as using feeder fish, because they are all aquatic creatures.

If one must use live feeders, those crustaceans are excellent food items.

Among the fish, the 'better' live feeders are probably the ones that aren't cyprinids, such as platies and tetras.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Feeding live crayfish and shrimp carries a similar risk of introducing diseases and parasites as using feeder fish, because they are all aquatic creatures.
> 
> If one must use live feeders, those crustaceans are excellent food items.
> 
> Among the fish, the 'better' live feeders are probably the ones that aren't cyprinids, such as platies and tetras.


Word...I have a tank full of Platys that breed like retards in my tank....good snacks occasionally!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

I always found nothing rong with giving them a few home grown fancy guppies...i breed convicts once and lets just say i don't have me rhom any more,,he died of hole in the head after eating low vid. feeder fish..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

The best live fish to feed are ones you've bred and raised yourself, whether they are convicts, platys, guppies or whatever. That way you know they are parasite free and won't pass on any pathogens and can be fed with premium foods to benefit your fish.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

none that have disease, and not gtoldfish..............................tetra maybe


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

The best live food to feed your fishes is pellets.

Hater


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Hater said:


> The best live food to feed your fishes is pellets.
> 
> Hater


your pretty helpful on this forum. everywhere i go, useful and knowledgeable answers.

go with some tetras.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I heard that staying away from the "carp" family fish like goldfish, minnows, kois, etc... will be good because are more likely to carry a diseae.. We have a local pet store that quarantines their feeders before they are sold so that may be a bit safer. IMO, people overdo the equipment and necessaties in caring for their piranhas. I've seen 55 gallon tanks with like 2 Fluval fx5s on it plus a powerhead and other stuff. PIranhas are tough fish and I think feeding them pretty much anykind of live fish will be fine. At least that's how it has been in my experience. THese are fish that eat decaying fishes and animals in the wild which creates tons more opportunities and potential for catching a disease. I'm sure they have an immune system too like most wildlife so that may be a factor to in what they catch or may not catch.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

cueball said:


> I always found nothing rong with giving them a few home grown fancy guppies...i breed convicts once and lets just say i don't have me rhom any more,,he died of hole in the head after eating low vid. feeder fish..


convicts work like a dream and are easy as heck to breed give them a decent size tank and a little cave and you'll have fry in no time....males have pink/orange on them females are more plain....seperate the parents from the fry tho they'll eat em


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

bmiller said:


> I was wondering what live fish to feed my 3-4 inch rb piranhas?


they will swollow *guppys*


----------

